

Anonymous goes after the Fed - stcredzero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D6neBzTnOQ

======
salemh
Interesting. Mainstream media / AG's in general really aren't, so in a few
weeks, the "aftermath" or developing story will be interesting.

------
stcredzero
I called it awhile ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=581609>

